# Old Deltagrams



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

My Dad was a self-taught woodworker and skilled craftsman who built that into a successful business and career. I remember coming across a stack of Deltagrams and finding several projects that I wanted to make. This would be in 1962 or so and I was around 15 years old. I made in high schoold shop a spinning wheel lamp from one of the Deltagrams. I gave the lamp to a sister for Christmas and she returned it to me to give to me daughter Laura. The lamp took a few hits over the years and some pieces were missing. I and my brother have looked through all of my Dad's treasures he had packed away, but could never find the issue.

Does anyone know where to find something like that. I contacted Delta, but they were of no help.

I'm going to post photos of the lamp as a new project, to see if that triggers anything


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Apparently what you're looking for is available on ebay. There seem to be a few folks that are selling copies of the November 1964 issue which they say has the spinning wheel plans.

Here are a few links I found that have some information about Deltagrams and some excerpts, maybe they'll help.

http://www.thewoodcrafter.net/proj/p3.php

http://www.owwm.com/pubs/1141/2687.pdf

http://books.google.com/books?id=Nj_9PagHEyMC&pg=PA8&lpg=PA8&dq=Deltagrams+woodwork&source=web&ots=oEuZMVMhpz&sig=C9C_vAwMIytZisc0w5-SWJeELJY&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=6&ct=result#PPA10,M1

Making a spinning wheel is something I've been looking at for a while. My wife has one that her grandmother brought with her when she came to America, and I thought it would be a neat project to reproduce it. Haven't got there yet, but I keep lookin' at it.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Russel
Thanks for the input, I poked around some on ebay but didn't turn up much


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ken I am doing the delta gram project with Delta and I likely have the isue you seek I will be glad to put that isue up with the others on the 15th of this month But I need to know for sure what issue it is I dont know is that is the right month because i think that is a real spinning wheel I have almost every delta gram ever made I am lacking a few from the 30s but i have most of those in the books Are you sure about the date on this please let me know asap as i will have to scan these on monday to get them ready for upload on the 15th if you dont let me know the month i might have to spend days looking for the right issue and believe me it takes days just to thumb through my stacks of delta grams. I dont know who you spoke with at delta but they should know about the delta gram project you can see them at thisoldworkshop.com then on the menue click delta grams or simply google deltagrams


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

for anyone reading this thread I spent a couple of hours and found the issue with the spinning wheel LAMP that ken was looking for it was from the 1930s and I will be posting this issue this month at http://thisoldworkshop.com/index.php/deltagram


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

the issue is now up at the address above enjoy this great issue


----------

